# Hey from ohio



## casey_ (Nov 1, 2010)

hey im fairly new to archery and definitely want to take up traditional archery , is there a thread already for looking for your first bow?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* casey. Have fun here.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

welcome. just go onto the traditional thread and post that your looking for a new stick bow to learn to shoot with. most people on here are exstremily helpful to new commers. good luck


----------



## deertracker (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to AT.
The traditional forum has some good info you could use. You have lots of choices. Recurve or Longbow. Generally speaking recurves are more forgiving and easier to learn on. There are exceptions to the rule though. Start off with a low weight used bow. Save your money for the high end bows until you know what weight and style bow best fits you. Match your arrows to your bow and shooting style. Do a web search for Stu Millers Dynamic Spine Calculator to see what arrow to use with whatever bow you choose. It's not exact, but a great place to start. Don't hesitate to ask questions over in the trad section. People there are usually pretty good and will help if they can.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

